# Jobangebote- Schneeballsysteme- MultilevelMarketing



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2002)

Ich stehe in Arbeit, interessiere mich aber für Möglichkeiten, mit dem PC neben- oder hauptberuflich zu arbeiten. Ich habe etliche Jobbörsen abgeklappert und Unmengen von Angeboten gefunden, die ich von wenig erfolgversprechend (Handel mit Kosmetik, Gesundheitsartikeln, Internet absurfen: Geld pro Click) einstufe, bis hin zu reinen Schneeballsystemen, die nichts weiter verkaufen als sog. "Anleitung # 1....2....3 usw.", geworbene Weiterverkäufer verkaufen dieselben wieder weiter....und so fort....Kenne ich noch aus vergangenen Jahren, da wurde in kleinen Ortschaften klammheimlich Treffen zum "Generalspiel" organisiert. Jeder, der mitspielen wollte, mußte einzahlen, zw. 50 und 1000 DM, bei einer bestimmten Summe stieg der Erste an der Spitze der Pyramide aus, alle anderen rückten eine Stufe höher, die letzten mußten wieder neue Mitspieler werben...usw. 
Ich suche Informationen jeder Art, Positive bitte direkt an mich per E- Mail, Negative gehören möglicherweise ins Betrugs- Forum, also hierher.
Wäre schön, wenn jemand Infos zu rechtlichen Fragen-  hätte, gerade bei Schneeballsystemen und Multi- Level- Marketing erscheinen oft von den Anbietern Disclaimer (Haftungsausschlüsse), so daß man doch recht allein dasteht, wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2002)

*Nachtrag zu vorhergehendem Artikel*

Eigentlich sollte meine E- Mail- Adresse unter dem Text erscheinen, ist aber nicht, Mails bitte an [email protected]


----------



## Heiko (11 Januar 2002)

Warum hier keine positiven Nachrichten rein?

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung, daß ein "Angebot" schon allein dadurch einen unseriösen Touch kriegt, wenn man vorher was einzahlen muß. Das gilt vor allem für Job-Angebote jeder Art.
Zum Thema Schneeballsystem empfehle ich den § 6a UWG (Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb).
Schneeballsystem und MLM ist nicht immer deutlich voneinander abgegrenzt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2002)

*Zu vorhergehener Mitteilung*

Positive Beispiele gehören m.E. vom Thema her nicht in dieses Forum, sonst würde es bald von Jobangeboten  aus Strukturvertrieben (Neudeutsch: Multilevel- Marketing) wimmeln, das ist ja die Grundlage dieser Geschäftsform.
Soll keine Abwertung dieser Geschäftsform sein. Es gibt viele Vertriebe, die gute Ware anbieten und/ oder  gute Verdienste bieten.

Privat bin ich für jeden Tip dankbar.

Es sollte hier darum gehen, Leute aufzuklären, auf was sie sich einlassen, damit diese erst gar nicht einen Fehler machen.

Wäre schön, auch in rechtlicher Hinsicht Hinweise zu bekommen.

Wie ist es überhaupt mit Namensnennungen von solchen dubiosen Anbietern ???

Für ein Schneeball- System habe ich ein Beispiel, allerdings gibt es keine WWW- Adresse, nur eine Anzeige bei einem Provider unter „Jobs“, und eine private E- Mail- Adresse, bei der man sein Interesse für den Job bekundet,  als Antwort gibt es dann ein umfangreiches WORD- Dokument mit einer  Beschreibung dieses Systems.
Daraufhin muß man mehrere Anleitungen von anderen Struktur- „Mitarbeitern“ kaufen und diese über Massen- 
Emails weiterverbreiten. An geworbenen weiteren „Mitarbeitern verdient man dann prozentual.

Und in diesem  System wird  gar kein Produkt vertrieben, es wird kein reeller Gegenwert geboten. 

Daß das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb hier greift, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, es geht hier nicht um die Erlangung von Wettbewerbsvorteilen eines Unternehmens vor anderen, sondern nur darum, ohne Gegenleistung (Außer der enormen Leistung, die Anleitungen zu erstellen) den Leuten das Geld  aus der Tasche zu ziehen, übrigens nicht Kunden, sondern den Mitarbeitern des Vertriebs selbst. 

Ich will das Forum nicht mit einer Kopie dieses Mülls belasten, solange nicht mehr Interessenten hier teilnehmen. 

Ich habe übrigens auch schon Infos zu Vertriebstätigkeiten kostenpflichtig erworben, muß allerdings sagen, daß die Initiatoren sich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt haben, mit aufwendigen Werbematerialien, gedruckt, CD’s, Videokassetten, Audiokassetten, Info- Material im Internet.

So, nun hoffe ich auf weitere Wortmeldungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen  
      OF


----------



## Heiko (13 Januar 2002)

*Zu vorhergehener Mitteilung*



			
				O F schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollte hier darum gehen, Leute aufzuklären, auf was sie sich einlassen, damit diese erst gar nicht einen Fehler machen.


OK. Damit kann ich leben 


			
				O F schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schön, auch in rechtlicher Hinsicht Hinweise zu bekommen.


Höchstens allgemeiner Art. Vor konkreten Beratungen hält uns das Rechtsberatungsgesetz ab, was sicher teilweise sinnvoll ist.


			
				O F schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es überhaupt mit Namensnennungen von solchen dubiosen Anbietern ???


Solange Deine Behauptungen nachweisbar richtig sind, kannst Du sagen was Du willst. Eine gute Rechtschutzversicherung ist aber sicher nicht verkehrt 


			
				O F schrieb:
			
		

> Daß das Gesetz gegen unlauteren Wettbewerb hier greift, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, es geht hier nicht um die Erlangung von Wettbewerbsvorteilen eines Unternehmens vor anderen, sondern nur darum, ohne Gegenleistung (Außer der enormen Leistung, die Anleitungen zu erstellen) den Leuten das Geld  aus der Tasche zu ziehen, übrigens nicht Kunden, sondern den Mitarbeitern des Vertriebs selbst.


Das UWG greift nicht nur im Bereich der Unternehmen untereinander. Konkret stellt § 6c UWG die "Progressive Kundenwerbung" unter Strafe, also genau das, was man gemeinhin "Schneeballsystem" nennt. Geschützt sind hier nicht die Interessen der Mitbewerber, sondern die der Kunden: 

```
Wer es im geschäftlichen Verkehr selbst oder durch andere unternimmt, Nichtkaufleute zur Abnahme von Waren, gewerblichen Leistungen oder Rechten durch das Versprechen zu veranlassen, sie würden entweder von dem Veranlasser selbst oder von einem Dritten besondere Vorteile erlangen, wenn sie andere zum Abschluss gleichartiger Geschäfte veranlassen, die ihrerseits nach der Art dieser Werbung derartige Vorteile für eine entsprechende Werbung weiterer Abnehmer erlangen sollen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
```


----------

